# West Michigan



## somervillelawn

West Michiganders, lets see if we can keep a thread going about West Michigan snow removal including Grand Rapids, Kalamazoo, Muskegon, etc... The guys with the SE Michigan thread have a great thing going.

This could give us a great chance to meet snow plowers in our area, help with bids, sub contracting, and passing along accounts outside our areas.

I personally plow on the NW side of Grand Rapids, Standale, and Walker.


----------



## KBTConst

How about North west Mi? :waving:


----------



## ajslands

KBTConst;1123314 said:


> How about North west Mi? :waving:


You mean like Traverse City, Big Rapids, Marquette, Escanaba?


----------



## darood01

I service the Downtown area of Grand Rapids mainly the SE side.


----------



## somervillelawn

darood01, are you still taking on clients? If so I might be able to send a few on the SE side your way. Just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## KBTConst

ajslands;1123375 said:


> You mean like Traverse City, Big Rapids, Marquette, Escanaba?


Most people from Michigan know if your talking about the U.P. they would put U.P.! and since the O.P. was talking about the G.R. area he would understand.


----------



## doo-man

Allegan County area here, also doing some Kalamazoo/Portage this season !!!


----------



## grf_1000

ajslands;1123375 said:


> You mean like Traverse City, Big Rapids, Marquette, Escanaba?


how about northen mi. like gaylord, petoskey? lol


----------



## somervillelawn

lol it doesnt matter to me, we can talk about everything on the west side of the state here. I just wanted a place that people from our area could talk, because the only thread I see for Michigan is SE and none of the west siders ever talk there.

Looks like some accumulating snow for Thanksgiving Eve and Friday here.


----------



## ajslands

grf_1000;1123575 said:


> how about northen mi. like gaylord, petoskey? lol


Alpena, thunder bay, commins/ mio, Atlanta, Saginaw, 

I'm sure luddingtion is in west Michigan.


----------



## ajslands

KBTConst;1123498 said:


> Most people from Michigan know if your talking about the U.P. they would put U.P.! and since the O.P. was talking about the G.R. area he would understand.


You said "north west" Escanaba is northwest. Ya it's in the U. But it's still north and west 

so since this thread needs to get a little more umph, did anyone get anything from opening day?

And does anyone hang out in New Buffalo and go to redamax?


----------



## gusdust

*Snow Care for Troops*

Not in west Mi. but trying to help out Joy Westenberg who is coordinating volunteers. She e mailed me a couple of zip codes up/over your way that are 2 hours away from me. If any of you have joined this effort and want to help her make the connections, her e mail address is [email protected] evergreen.com If you want to help, first go to the Boss website to get the link to be a volunteer. Or project evergreen site. I am not connected with this, just a volunteer trying to help her out. She might be up against it with all the different areas to handle.ussmileyflag


----------



## snow plowman

muskegon here


----------



## snow plowman

ajslands;1123772 said:


> You said "north west" Escanaba is northwest. Ya it's in the U. But it's still north and west
> 
> so since this thread needs to get a little more umph, did anyone get anything from opening day?
> 
> And does anyone hang out in New Buffalo and go to redamax?


 ihave not got any thing yet hopeing this last week well bring in something for me to shoot lol


----------



## darood01

Anybody from Grand Rapids, want a property on Powers NW, 49504?


----------



## ajslands

darood01;1125770 said:


> Anybody from Grand Rapids, want a property on Powers NW, 49504?


we're tying to sell some property (3 lots) in Canadian lakes near Big Rapids. 

so.....


----------



## darood01

OK, is anybody looking to add another client for snow plowing. They live on Powers Ave NW


----------



## Brucester1

ajslands;1123772 said:


> You said "north west" Escanaba is northwest. Ya it's in the U. But it's still north and west
> 
> so since this thread needs to get a little more umph, did anyone get anything from opening day?
> 
> And does anyone hang out in New Buffalo and go to redamax?


i will try and get you some pics


----------



## Brucester1

whot about those lions ?some things will never change


----------



## somervillelawn

At least the lions made the first half interesting. Brady was on his game today and made Detroit's secondary look silly.

Off topic...I'm looking into picking up a new single stage snow blower, any suggestions?


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

im in muskegon, hoping and praying we can get out this week to plow but not looking to good:crying:


----------



## ajslands

somervillelawn;1127313 said:


> At least the lions made the first half interesting. Brady was on his game today and made Detroit's secondary look silly.
> 
> Off topic...I'm looking into picking up a new single stage snow blower, any suggestions?


Cant go wrong with toro. Infact I recommend toro. But if you want a 2 cycle, you better get there fast because there switching to 4 cycle for EPA.


----------



## miderbier

Muskegon here as well...Thats makes 3 of us it looks like!


----------



## AAA Services

what is everyone using for ice melter this year?


----------



## Brucester1

somervillelawn;1127313 said:


> At least the lions made the first half interesting. Brady was on his game today and made Detroit's secondary look silly.
> 
> Off topic...I'm looking into picking up a new single stage snow blower, any suggestions?


you can.t go wrong with a Toro .and be on the look out for a deal of a life time .last sunday Mikes Toro in st johns got hit and they took most everything


----------



## POWER STROKE

I'm from Grand Rapids and service Cascade, East Grand Rapids, Grand Rapids, Grandville, Kentwood, Wyoming. But I don't run a plow I only use 30" snow blowers and shovels.


----------



## snow plowman

BossPlowGuy04;1127350 said:


> im in muskegon, hoping and praying we can get out this week to plow but not looking to good:crying:


i here u on that one


----------



## sidthss

Looks like were gonna be waiting a while for the snow to fly yet... :realmad:


----------



## POWER STROKE

I was just wondering where I am in my pricing because I know there is a lot of low ballers around and I do not want to be one of them. My prices vary From $225.00/Single Drive - $275.00/triple lane drive the drive are between 2-3 cars deep for residential only including walks. Thanks in advance for any input or help.


----------



## MrBillsLawn

Greater Grand Rapids here. Rockford, Ada, Forrest Hills, a few downtown GR, Jenison and Grandville.

As for snowblowers, search craigslist. If you look long enough you can get them for cheap, then if they go bad, just throw them away. We usually don't spend more then $75 per blower and on average are getting about 2 years out of each one. I also have a pretty good supply of "extra" parts.

As for driveways, I hate them. They can never be done early enough, wide enough, or well enough to make everyone happy. Not only that, but there are guys plowing drives for $160 a season on a 1" trigger. F-THAT!!!!! I would rather sit at home and watch TV then to plow a million drives for $160 a pop. I think that we all need to start raising prices instead of lowering prices. More and more bid meetings are having low bidders that are coming in under 1999 prices. Seriously, the more money we all make.....the more money we all make. If I can do less work, provide a better service and still make great money everyone wins! I win cause I make money, other contractors make money the same way, and the customer wins because they get better service. We will not touch a driveway for under $250...... probably the reason that we dont have a million, but the people that do sign up, sign up every year without batting an eye. They are also the ones that send me a check for the full amount by November 1. I am telling you guys, cheap is not the way!

Well enough on my soap box. This aught to get the thread going.

Power Stroke, you do sidewalks or just drives? You sub for anyone yet?

If you guys get caught in a pinch, be sure to call 616-292-8482. Plow, salt, skidsteer, stacking, removing. I also know a bunch of "old guys" that are too good for that whole "interweb" thing.


----------



## ECO Landscaping

Traverse city here. Only one day salting so fair.


----------



## somervillelawn

Good to hear from you MrBills! I've been watching CL very closely for a nice snowblower, but I keep losing them to a snowblower "flipper" in the area lol. 

As far as residential driveway pricing...I agree with MrBills here. I wont touch a drive for under $250.00 and have some that go up to $750.00 for the season. I get alot of people with small drives that tell me I'm crazy quoting them $250.00 for a season. I try and explain that I have insurance, dependable equipment, gas expense, etc... that I have to pay for. I just recently picked up a long driveway in Walker where the guy went with a cheaper contractor last year and they only came out 5 times compared to the 16 I serviced my residentials.


----------



## somervillelawn

anybody want two driveways on Lake Michigan Dr. about 1.5 miles from the highway, just a little ways west of Mr. Burger. They are neighbors. If your interested let me know and I'll give you info on what the job pays. they are small drives, quick in and out.


----------



## JDiepstra

Hey guys. Im in the GR area. Anyone want a small lot on Main Street in Lowell?


----------



## POWER STROKE

quote MrBillsLawn, Power Stroke, you do sidewalks or just drives? You sub for anyone yet?

I do both, I don't sub for anyone yet


----------



## Brucester1

looks like maybe a little something in the form of snow tonight 4 some of you guys west of G R


----------



## POWER STROKE

Finally some of that white gold coming down outside tonight, probably not too much to worry about.


----------



## RRobbe

Muskegon too. watching it rain, hoping it freezes, Give me some salting to do.


----------



## somervillelawn

just checked, looks like the pavement is just wet at the moment. No accumulation here  yet.


----------



## POWER STROKE

icy and 1-4" expected for G.R. today, snowing steady but nothing sticking to the pavement yet.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Let see some pics of every ones truck and equipment you use. I"ll try to post some today.


----------



## somervillelawn

snow is starting to stick, should be able to get a push in by noon or so.


----------



## POWER STROKE

that's what i was thinking too, to go out around noon and look at my properties.


----------



## somervillelawn

if anybody knows of a decent salter for sale please let me know, mine has been giving me some problems and id rather buy one that works good than putting a vibration kit on it. Thanks!!


----------



## somervillelawn

I still have two drives available on lake michigan dr. that are on a seasonal contract, the drives are very small. Send me a PM if interested. I may also have some more accounts available in that area as well.


----------



## WMHLC

Lake effect snow advisory from now till midnight tonight. Awesome for sure going to get a plow out of this one. Full salt run this am. About inch and half down at 4 mile and walker.


----------



## doo-man

Anyone plow near hamilton ?? Have a job lead contact me via PM


----------



## POWER STROKE

any body do any plowing yet??


----------



## snow plowman

POWER STROKE;1133908 said:


> any body do any plowing yet??


no plowing for me yet if u did blow now u would mess up all the dirt drives but hopeing to get out soon and do some plowing prsportprsport


----------



## somervillelawn

I was able to plow about half my commercial lots today, once mid afternoon hit and the temps went up (and more cars in the lots) the lots turned mostly to water. Happy to make some money today though Thumbs Up


----------



## RRobbe

Salted today. Clean-ups tonight.


----------



## sk187

We put down 6 tons of salt this morning and did some maintaining work this afternoon.

We are going out at 3am tonight to do our 2 million sq ft property.

There was about 2 inches on the lot at 8pm.


----------



## Brucester1

haven't got an inch yet and it stop snowing o well .salting at 3 then .you guys be safe out there the roads are slick


----------



## snow plowman

plowed 1 lot last night and thats it wish more snow would come so i can plow and get the snowmobile out


----------



## Brucester1

snow plowman;1135481 said:


> plowed 1 lot last night and thats it wish more snow would come so i can plow and get the snowmobile out


wont be long now and we.ll have snow. It cant snow till Saturday anyways I had a hub bearing go out on my truck so now to down to one.


----------



## dgerke

From the Newaygo area here covering Newaygo and surrounding areas No snow yet just enough to be a pain to drive on.


----------



## somervillelawn

Looks like that big storn is going to head south of most of us unfortunately. Looks like the possibility of some lake effect Sunday-Wednesday. Hopefully we can get some pushes in there.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Hi Everyone,
I was just wondering what is the going rate for salting a 2car by 3car drive, 10ft walk and porch. For the season. I will be using Ice Melt not salt, a lot safer for the concrete. I was thinking $50.00. let me know if I'm in the ball park. Thanks in advance for any help or input.


----------



## miderbier

Good luck to all the guys getting snow this weekend!


----------



## Brucester1

miderbier;1138218 said:


> Good luck to all the guys getting snow this weekend!


i think that's every one but us in MI:angry:


----------



## WMHLC

Just so you known salt doesn't damage concrete, the freeze cycles do. Lots of studies on it, just think about the highways, if salt damaged them every bridge in michigan would be down. I bet you that ice melt you purchased is 95% salt unless you purchased 100% calcium. So it depends on the product you are usually.

I would charge $18.00 a bag x the number of bags you use for the sesaon, so your in the 35 bag range. I would charge $630 for the season, so you leaving alot of money on the table.



POWER STROKE;1137545 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I was just wondering what is the going rate for salting a 2car by 3car drive, 10ft walk and porch. For the season. I will be using Ice Melt not salt, a lot safer for the concrete. I was thinking $50.00. let me know if I'm in the ball park. Thanks in advance for any help or input.


----------



## WMHLC

You are way too cheap. Your price is about right for drive only, but walks you should be double that.



POWER STROKE;1128292 said:


> I was just wondering where I am in my pricing because I know there is a lot of low ballers around and I do not want to be one of them. My prices vary From $225.00/Single Drive - $275.00/triple lane drive the drive are between 2-3 cars deep for residential only including walks. Thanks in advance for any input or help.


----------



## tyler.premier

One more here for the Muskegon area.


----------



## Brucester1

you guys getting any accumulation?


----------



## RRobbe

2 to 4 inches in Muskegon. I will be out pushing tonight.


----------



## Brucester1

any thing you don't want send it east of you a little.we got just a dusting


----------



## POWER STROKE

Just looks like muskegon to Holland area only gonna have some fun tonight and tomorrow, Not us Grand Rapids area guys. :crying:


----------



## sk187

Its crazy here in Holland there has been almost a foot of snow at our location and more on the way tonight.

Ive been plowing since 3am last night and just got home now at 6pm, going again at 4am.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Hi every one,
I just got a quick question and was wondering if anybody could help me out. I got a call from a senior Citizen today she likes my price but she asked me if I could Except 2- payments, Because she only gets her social security check and no more income and widow. I was just wondering if any body else excepted 2 payments option as times are rough right now. I was just wondering when everyone collects payments. I thinking 50% upon signing and 50% due mid January.

Thanks in advance for any help or input.


----------



## tbrownell

I wish I was out plowing. I can still see my grass and could almost go finish my leaves if they weren't frozen to the ground. It's going right around me here in Barry county


----------



## doo-man

Have a request for Rockford/GR area please pm me for info.


----------



## usefullthings4u

day 2 for Holland gotta love lake effect!! Grand rapids here
lookin forward to snow any one have anything they want to sub? pm me!



00 F350 strait & backblade
salter & Shovels


----------



## miderbier

It's been pretty good here this week. Especially if you"re directly near the lake. I plowed yesterday and today. looks like we are in for more Thursday and Friday and possibly a big storm for Sunday!

On a bad note I backed over my back blade last night. It wasnt up as far as I thought and some freakish way the bracket broke and tucked up underneath the truck. What a mess, not a good way to end last night, but got it all fixed up and back in order for the rest of the week!

First picture is from yesterday morning and obviously the second haha


----------



## snow plowman

hi i have a 48ich light bar for sale it has for rotatiers in it its amber it cam off a tow truck works good im looking for something smaller so if u like to trade thats ok with me to im in muskegon i have a pic but can not get it on here and dont know y im looking for 120 or best got it off ebay and my truck dont like it lol thx for looking thow and u all have a safe week and weekend


----------



## MrBillsLawn

If any of you guys over by the lake need an extra hand or a break don't be afraid to reach out to us guys only 45 minutes away that have barley seen snow. [email protected]


----------



## RRobbe

I saw you on Broadway with the backblade in the back of your truck and thought, someone is having a bad day. I felt bad for ya.



miderbier;1142807 said:


> It's been pretty good here this week. Especially if you"re directly near the lake. I plowed yesterday and today. looks like we are in for more Thursday and Friday and possibly a big storm for Sunday!
> 
> On a bad note I backed over my back blade last night. It wasnt up as far as I thought and some freakish way the bracket broke and tucked up underneath the truck. What a mess, not a good way to end last night, but got it all fixed up and back in order for the rest of the week!
> 
> First picture is from yesterday morning and obviously the second haha


----------



## dgerke

Anyone want a account in the wyoming area ? rental complex graded drive to small lot needs salting .
call for info


----------



## doo-man

MrBillsLawn;1143262 said:


> If any of you guys over by the lake need an extra hand or a break don't be afraid to reach out to us guys only 45 minutes away that have barley seen snow. [email protected]


Same here have 3 trucks ready to go 2 with salters !!!

PM ME or e-mail ([email protected])


----------



## Turf Commando

I've had some plowable events I'm content...


----------



## snow plowman

just look out side and its snowing and blowing here in muskegon time for bed to be up in the am hope u all have a safe night and a safe am plowing to


----------



## POWER STROKE

Same here in the G.R. area hopefully we get enough snow to make some money in the am.The news at 10:00 said we should expect 1"-2" but we all know how good those guys are at predicting the weather. anyways we'll see in the am.


----------



## dgerke

*Lets see your equipment*

Hey west Mi lets see your rigs


----------



## Brucester1

lets see some snow maybe this week end


----------



## RRobbe

dgerke where is yours? You first.


----------



## miderbier

Mine taking a little break in the action this past week! Ready for the weekend!


----------



## RRobbe

Me Getting ready for tonight.


----------



## dgerke

*Weres the snow?*

I'm beginning to wonder if we will ever get enough snow to drop the blade ? must say though getting a lot done to the rig


----------



## dgerke

*1992 f 250*







just sitting waiting for the snow


----------



## sk187

Here are some pics of 2 of our loaders a skid steer and some plows.

There is alot not pictured but this is all I have so far.


----------



## POWER STROKE

So was anybody able to do any plowing today. I do only residential at this time and have a 2"trigger so no plowing for me. The last couple of storms we had we had less than 2" of snow fall. This year they said was suppose to be worse then last year but I haven't seen it yet for us.


----------



## doo-man

I have had my crews out throughout the day salting and plowing where needed, looks like I will be back in a truck in 3hrs we have about 4" now and drifts upto 12" in some spots!!


----------



## sk187

We had less that 1/2 inch and no ice at our location over the entire weekend.


----------



## dgerke

I hit 9 residential since yesterday some money better then no money


----------



## somervillelawn

We didnt get much of anything here on the west side of Grand Rapids. Pretty dissapointing after all the hype last week. I was able to do some salting but that was about all. Hoping for a big storm soon!


----------



## dgerke

Has anyone started a call list ? i'm getting calls from the Grand Haven ,Grand Rapids ares doesn't make since for me to drive the distance for a drive way.


----------



## RRobbe

Might get lucky and get some snow tonight.


----------



## dgerke

Hope so , i wish we would get a healthy dumping ,talked to my father in law last week they live in the thumb got 28" out of the last storm


----------



## usefullthings4u

*Sub needs work*

2000 F350 FLAT BED 7'6" WESTERN, BACK BLADE AVAILABLE, ROOM FOR YOUR SPREADER.
I am fully insured, lots of heavy equipment experience.
Grand rapids/Greater gr area


----------



## usefullthings4u

dgerke;1151746 said:


> Has anyone started a call list ? i'm getting calls from the Grand Haven ,Grand Rapids ares doesn't make since for me to drive the distance for a drive way.


I could use some work. 2000 f350 7'6" western, back blade available.
My route is all over gr, n,s,e,w sides


----------



## tyler.premier




----------



## dgerke

Hope the snow comes tonight saying1-3 hay anything is possible look at the Lions they won on the road


----------



## usefullthings4u

Wish the Colorado weather would come this way. They are saying above 9,000 feet 6 to 8 feet by thursday. Perhaps I should drive out there, could make some great money.


----------



## somervillelawn

Well the 1-3" was a bust. Cant believe how slow December has been this year. Everybody working on seasonal contracts has to be loving it though.


----------



## miderbier

I can't believe that storm coming across the lake last night completely deteriorated...sux


----------



## dgerke

Pretty disappointing can't stand to watch the weather reports anymore


----------



## RRobbe

How can MN get 8" of wet heavy snow and we get nothing? where is it going?


----------



## wmslc

As of right now it looks like we will get a salting event. Which I'm sure a lot of use could use!! I've only had one push and two salts so far. 

So I'll take it!!!!


----------



## tyler.premier

ive squeezed more then one push and a bunch more saltings at certain accounts but i could use one tom. morning. could use something comparable to a blizzard about now as well hahah


----------



## dgerke

Looks like a bust for the next week, folks out west making the big money.


----------



## Turf Commando

dgerke;1166831 said:


> Looks like a bust for the next week, folks out west making the big money.


So much for the warm lake helping us. I bet the rest of winter won't be anything to brag about 2 months and the season is about finished..!


----------



## Turf Commando

Next weekend upper 40's....:realmad:


----------



## dgerke

yep this winter is becoming a bust , was going to invest in a new back blade but think i'm going to hold off till mid Jan


----------



## RRobbe

Merry Christmas all, maybe santa will nring us some snow


----------



## dgerke

Saying temps up in the 40's next weekend hmmm time to put the plow away and break out the lawn equipment


----------



## Turf Commando

I don't get out the lawn equipment out till April, the weather will change after all this is Michigan.


----------



## dgerke

Well since no snow to plow thought i would take the time to do some repairs to the plow fixed a few cracks,new cutting edge and a fresh paint job . must say looks new. tomorrow will be installing new rear blade , please let it snow need to make money to cover this expense.
Happy New year to all


----------



## dgerke

Hey West Mi where did every body go awful quit .


----------



## Woodenshoe

Not mulch going on here! A varying 1/2" - 1 1/4" last night into today, a few got plowed (1" triggers in the snow band), the remaining black and wet ones got salt. Checked lots this afternoon again, and most of the untouched ones melted almost to nothing.
Maybe we have a chance for something on Tuesday???


----------



## JDiepstra

I am LMAO at all the idiots on this site who were like "oh yeah the warm lake temps are going to bring tons of lake effect snow". Pfffffffffffffft yeah ok................. losers!


----------



## WMHLC

Winter weather adv. Looks like a push tonight, better start eveything up and make sure it works.


----------



## JDiepstra

WMHLC;1181133 said:


> Winter weather adv. Looks like a push tonight, better start eveything up and make sure it works.


Haha right, dont get your hopes up :salute:


----------



## KBTConst

JDiepstra;1181040 said:


> I am LMAO at all the idiots on this site who were like "oh yeah the warm lake temps are going to bring tons of lake effect snow". Pfffffffffffffft yeah ok................. losers!


The only thing I have found about the warm water is it brings heavy wet snow when it comes not more snow! xysport


----------



## POWER STROKE

Well guys looks like were gonna get are1st real plowing event of 2" or more during tonight though Tuesday afternoon payup payup. Accurate weather says 2'-3" Plus a Winter Weather Advisory in affect until Tuesday. We'll see if there right this time. See you boys in the am.

Power stroke


----------



## somervillelawn

It was nice to be able to push all my lots this morning. Most of them were around 2.5 inches. Hopefully we will have a decent January. Have fun and be safe out there!


----------



## dgerke

Just got back in started out at 7 am 3+ up here in Newaygo Tired but smiling .


----------



## miderbier

We got about 2 last night, and it snowed ALL day here in Muskegon. I'd say we got another 3...Did all my accounts this morning then had to head to my real job. Heading out now to do a couple drives and then some sleep! Get up and head out first thing again in the morning! Looks like snow all week!!


----------



## JDiepstra

OK so was it just my customers or did you guys have people calling who have no idea what 2" is? I measured three parking lots between 5 AM and 8 AM. 1.5", 1.5" and 1". Plowed them all. All of my driveways have 2' contracts. I got three calls wondering where I was by about 10 AM. Hello idiots, there's not 2" of snow and we are under the winter weather advisory until 4 PM. Go F yourselves!


----------



## dgerke

Amen Bro same here phone ringing of the hook wondering were i was at , these customers request a 3-4" trigger most parts of are area only seen 2 inches


----------



## somervillelawn

Problem is that there are some people who just assume that 2" is everytime it snows. Just weed those drives out next year if you can.

Looks like 1-4" predicted tonight for the Grand Rapids area, hope they are right!


----------



## dgerke

pretty disappointed only a dusting this morning hope to get little more this afternoon


----------



## sk187

Holland is in the up to a foot category by Friday.


----------



## POWER STROKE

So did anybody get any plowing in yet today. gonna head out here in a little bit to check my residential's. Checked outside my house early not 2" yet!


----------



## Woodenshoe

Did a few on call / per time ones, a few walks, and a good run of salt early this am. The sun keeps peeking out and reducing total on the pavement... We will make a full run tonight just to clean things up for more daytime snow tomorrow!


----------



## miderbier

Plowed Tues, Wed, and this morning! They are predicting up to a foot here in Muskegon as well! It has been snowing all day here pretty steady. Looks like a few more pushes before the weekend! YES!


----------



## dgerke

Cannt believe some people get a call while doing my route lady asks if i could come out and plow out a 2 car drive with turn around . told her would be there in 15 min so i jump off my route to take care of this potential new customer . I get there and theres a truck pulling out of the drive so i pull in the drive is done i get out TT the lady she tells me that this guy called her back right after she got done TT me and had him do it WTF ask her why didnt she call and cancel she said she forgot to then proceeded to ask me how much i would charge to do her drive told her 50.00 she laughed and told me the other guy charged her 20.00 have a good mind to bill her a 20 dollar service charge damn gas isnt cheap.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Just got back at 7:30am Went out to do my route this morning at 3:00 am, main roads were pretty good, side roads suck. Suppose to snow all day today and tomorrow lets hope for it.payuppayup


----------



## somervillelawn

bump- 

getting close to 1" on the ground here, hope it keeps comming down for a while.


----------



## POWER STROKE

About a 1 inch of snow on the ground here in Sw Grand Rapids. On the news at noon they said to expect 1"-4" so lets hope we get 2" or more so we can go make some money 2-nitepayuppayup


----------



## POWER STROKE

Looks like we could make some payuppayup in the am 1"-3" Possible.for Friday and more snow on Saturday. Lets prey these news guys know what their talking about. But again we do live in Michigan which means we could get less or get more than that.


----------



## dgerke

Time will tell , would like to see a good snow storm something like 5+ with blowing and drifting. but guess beggars cant be choosers . haven't been out in a week


----------



## somervillelawn

snow amounts varied from .5 to 1.5 inches in different places. I was suprised to see as many guys out this morning as I did.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Were getting bored with the lack of real snow... If its going to snow we would like a nice 3"-4" event, something worth pushing!


----------



## somervillelawn

I hear ya, It cracks me up at the guys plowing their residential accounts at .5 inches right now. Usually by this time in the year guys are getting burnt out and I see drives with 3" of snow not plowed. Looks like we might get a decent 3"-5" storm on Monday night.


----------



## somervillelawn

Here is a link to my plow setup in action, let me know what you think.


----------



## dgerke

LMAO , were can i get a set up like that ?


----------



## POWER STROKE

So did anybody do any plowing today and make some money? It's suppose to snow for the next 3 days. Lets pray, We suppose to get 6" or more but again this is Michigan So we could get more or we could get less. So where's every body at how about we post some Pics on this thread, Trucks, equipment or work pics, I'm gonna try to post sum tomorrow.


----------



## RRobbe

We got hammered in Muskegon.


----------



## POWER STROKE

We got about 3"-4" in G.R.


----------



## dgerke

3-4 in Newaygo been busy


----------



## sk187

We have been plowing every day this week in Holland.

Thursday we got 9" between 6am and 9pm, I even sent a picture to the local news.

Tomorrow (Sunday) Will be the only day we didn't do any plowing.

You can see the picture of the snow on the local news cast at this link


----------



## POWER STROKE

Looks like we are in a Winter Weather Advisory until 11am on Tuesday. We are supposed to get up yo 5" lets hope so so we can all make some Money.


----------



## POWER STROKE

I was just wondering what's every ones average (lowest) price for a average 2 car wide by 2 car long and do you charge extra for walks and steps. I charge $20 if within 5 mile from my house. Charge extra for farther away and if they want salt. 

Can you tell I'm bored here waiting for the new storm to come. Just thought I put up something we could all have a conversation about. 

I was just wondering where every body is on pricing.

Thanks to any one who reply's.


----------



## somervillelawn

For a drive that size I'm about the same price, but that is my bottom price. Walks are always extra as well as salt. A small drive like that with walks and salt would be $35 or so. Most of the residential drives I do are 200-1200 ft in length.

Hopefully this storm stays all snow and we dont have to deal with the freezing rain tonight into the morning.


----------



## somervillelawn

That was not fun today, happy to be plowing but boy was it wet and heavy. Took alot longer than normal.


----------



## dgerke

tell you some of these people want you to drop everything and take care of them first .


----------



## somervillelawn

Dave, you mean you have more than one snow plowing customer? 

Some people just dont understand that we are out plowing as fast as we can but sometimes the timing of the storm doesnt allow us to have drives clean by the time they leave for work.

Looks like a couple more small snow events this week. It should be nice powdery snow too.


----------



## KBTConst

somervillelawn;1203294 said:


> Dave, you mean you have more than one snow plowing customer?
> 
> Some people just dont understand that we are out plowing as fast as we can but sometimes the timing of the storm doesnt allow us to have drives clean by the time they leave for work.
> 
> Looks like a couple more small snow events this week. It should be nice powdery snow too.


I must have some great customers mine just wants their drives cleaned by the time they get home, they say that if they can't get out they will stay home but if they can't get back in then they have to park in the road and thats not good.


----------



## WMHLC

I would love to have a HOA or home owner like that. 95% of mine are the biggest a-holes and after this year I'm done with all of them. Anybody what them? I'm only doing commerical next year and my grandma and 1 really nice lady that gives me coffee in the morning if she is up.



KBTConst;1203742 said:


> I must have some great customers mine just wants their drives cleaned by the time they get home, they say that if they can't get out they will stay home but if they can't get back in then they have to park in the road and thats not good.


----------



## dgerke

the sad thing is most of my customers didn't contract they wanted to be call only. I have only 3 of 12 that did a season contract . so i feel a obligation to take care of them first then I start the ones that are call as needed and there the ones that gripe , i even had one lady call me and tell me if i couldn't get there by 3 pm when she leaves , that she would have to call someone else . so i told her better find someone else .


----------



## POWER STROKE

Looks like were gonna be able to do a push in the am. About 1 3/4" here almost 2" so I think I'll be headed out around 1:00 the lake effect storm should be done by than but suppose to be freezing by then 8*. see everybody in the am.


----------



## POWER STROKE

So is anybody going out or is out already plowing or is every one waiting for the storm to get over with. On Accurate weather it looks like it almost done.so probably heading out here in a few.


----------



## SnoPro Inc

Mattawan Kzoo PawPaw Lawton and Portage here! Yeah michigan boys!


----------



## darood01

What is the purpose of being licensed by the city of Grand Rapids? I'm licensed but I see all these guys without licenses out plowing but no one enforces anything.


----------



## Woodenshoe

GR police officers are instructed to check, but apparently the officers decided shootings, domestics and drug dealers were a better use of time. Don't dump your snow in the street or on the side walks, b/c they will light up the obvious offenders!


----------



## somervillelawn

darood1,

I got hit with a GRPD spot light a couple nights ago on the back of my window. I'm guessing he was checking for my sticker. Seemed like a little overkill with the spotlight and all, but he turned it off real quick and went on his way.

I heard that one night last year they were pulling over every plow truck that didnt have a sticker on the intersection of Alpine and Leonard. Was $150.00 fine and they were telling the drivers that if they got stopped again w/o a license their trucks would get towed.

Woodenshoe,

The police could stay busy with those offenders all night long. It seems like half of the guys out plowing just leave their snow in the street. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Woodenshoe

somervillelawn;1215721 said:


> The police could stay busy with those offenders all night long. It seems like half of the guys out plowing just leave their snow in the street. Drives me crazy.


Kind of a pet peeve of mine as well but it happens all over, especially with driveways located on the main roads. You would think the local governing body could notify the homeowner that they will be fined, and to pass the message on to their snowplow company (after all the snow came from their property). Its so obvious as to which drive the snow came from, just follow the trail. 
Again, the police have too much on their plates to deal with items like this. Maybe the Volunteers In Police Service "VIPS" (handicap parking spot patrol) could bring a camera and a notepad. Charge them $150 per offense, that should bring their $150 seasonal rate up to where a professional should be able to charge!


----------



## somervillelawn

Woodenshoe;1215782 said:


> Kind of a pet peeve of mine as well but it happens all over, especially with driveways located on the main roads. You would think the local governing body could notify the homeowner that they will be fined, and to pass the message on to their snowplow company (after all the snow came from their property). Its so obvious as to which drive the snow came from, just follow the trail.
> Again, the police have too much on their plates to deal with items like this. Maybe the Volunteers In Police Service "VIPS" (handicap parking spot patrol) could bring a camera and a notepad. Charge them $150 per offense, that should bring their $150 seasonal rate up to where a professional should be able to charge!


Thats a great idea about VIPS patroling for those violations....probably would never happen but a good idea none the less.

lol I have had so many phone calls recently that sound like this "I paid a guy $150.00 for a seasonal contract and he has only been out to plow once, I need a new contractor."


----------



## POWER STROKE

Looks like we might be able to get a plow-able event out of this storm coming tonight into the am. suppose to get 2"-3"we"ll see in the am.


----------



## dgerke

Pushed all my accounts , + two roof snow removal = Payday, money money money


----------



## somervillelawn

Is everybody ready for this big storm? 

It looks like we could be in the 12"-16" range.


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS

Been waiting all year for this storm! Ready as I ever will be.

Been long time reader of plowsite just registered today wanting to share this link with you guys. A buddy of mine linked it to me showing what to expect for this upcoming storm and thought you all might want to take a look yourself.

http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_72HR.gif

Good luck, have fun, and stay safe!


----------



## POWER STROKE

CuttingEdgeLS;1222684 said:


> Been waiting all year for this storm! Ready as I ever will be.
> 
> Been long time reader of plowsite just registered today wanting to share this link with you guys. A buddy of mine linked it to me showing what to expect for this upcoming storm and thought you all might want to take a look yourself.
> 
> http://wxcaster4.com/gfs/CONUS2_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_72HR.gif
> 
> Good luck, have fun, and stay safe!


Nice site you found there, thanks for sharing what part of "West Michigan"are you from if you don't mind me asking. I'm from Grand Rapids. Good luck to you and stay safe.


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS

POWER STROKE;1222798 said:


> Nice site you found there, thanks for sharing what part of "West Michigan"are you from if you don't mind me asking. I'm from Grand Rapids. Good luck to you and stay safe.


Live in Hudsonville, Snowplowing west of Grand Rapids as I decided to start plowing for my own business(this is my 2nd winter) than working for another company which i did the year before. Stayed out of Grand Rapids due to licensing costs and just focused on areas that i currently do a majority of my lawn care in where i knew i would pick up enough driveways to get me a good jump start and licensing was not as expensive.


----------



## RLC LLC

i hate the waiting game, all this hype and we just sit here and....well sit here


----------



## dgerke

It seems like every time they get excited about a storm it flops, Ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Well now were in a "Blizzard Warning" until 7pm Wednesday. Chicago is suppose to get up to 24" of snow. So we should get a lot more than what they are thinking with lake Michigan. 
Is everyone ready or getting ready for the first real big storm.


----------



## somervillelawn

I was not trying to buy into the hype over the last few days, but watching the track of this storm now it looks like we are going to get nailed. The wind is going to be the worst part. I dont think there will be too many people on the roads which will be nice. Everyone stay safe out there and look out for each other.


----------



## Woodenshoe

somervillelawn;1224339 said:


> I was not trying to buy into the hype over the last few days, but watching the track of this storm now it looks like we are going to get nailed. The wind is going to be the worst part. I dont think there will be too many people on the roads which will be nice. Everyone stay safe out there and look out for each other.


It's supposed to snow tonight???? J/K


----------



## WMHLC

Winds blowing the wrong direction for us to get lake effect. We get nailed when the wind is west. The winds are suppoose to be North northeast so that makes chicago and little and big sable points in the bull eye.



POWER STROKE;1224325 said:


> Well now were in a "Blizzard Warning" until 7pm Wednesday. Chicago is suppose to get up to 24" of snow. So we should get a lot more than what they are thinking with lake Michigan.
> Is everyone ready or getting ready for the first real big storm.


----------



## darood01

What do you guys do about your walks? Do you wait till the storm is over or do you just do them with the storm?


----------



## Woodenshoe

We will let the city sidewalks go until things settle down tomorrow, but we will make a couple rounds on everything else.


----------



## POWER STROKE

well guys the snow is finally here, but they said the worse stuff should be here around 19 or 10 2-nite. so when is every one planing to do their residential's , once in the beginning and once in the end of the storm or wait till the storm is over with or do them periodically.
I'm still debating what way to go, since almost every things gonna be closed not everybody should have a rush to get out in the am.


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS

There are going to be those idiots who think they can take there 2 wheel drive vehicles to work in the AM regardless if they were up to their waists in snow. So I will be going out in the AM and continuing to do resi drives till the storm is all said and done with. It's the first storm like this of the year so if 24 hours straight of plowing is what its going to take to keep my resi's on for next year than i will do everything in my power to keep them as cleared as humanly possible and so those crazy people can attempt to get to their job along with the 150$ tow bill to get out of the ditch and 3 hour wait for it to happen =)


----------



## dgerke

Well the worst is over , didn't break,everyone happy made some money what a day


----------



## POWER STROKE

So how did everyone's day go yesterday, how long was every body out fo, I was out for 13 hrs. The main roads were ok but the side streets sucked and there was alot of those idiots out there in their 2-wheel drives. trying to go through 18" - 20 and then getting stuck.


----------



## somervillelawn

Powerstroke,

I just sent you an email, check it out and if thats somthing your interested in give me a call. Thanks!

LoL, I saw so much crazy stuff happen yesterday...Witnessed 4 accidents. One was a plow truck that ran a red light, hit two cars and left the scene. Also saw two drunk bums get into a "fight" in the middle of the street and the rapid bus almost hit them.


----------



## POWER STROKE

For the guys who do Residential s? Did you get a lot of those calls from the customer asking when are you gonna be here?: Where in the heck are these people thinking their gonna go. Just because I clean your driveway don't mean our gonna get out of your street.


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS

I do all resi's and started at midnight. Did this to keep drifts to a minimal, they still happened just didn't get as high. took me 20 hours to do my route twice 12 hours for the first round. Got stuck 3 times, 2 times i dug myself out and the 3rd i hit a bad drift backing into a driveway and slid me to the right, right into my snowstack jamming me on it, needed wrecker at 7am  must have beat the stupid drivers because i only had a 20 minute wait and not 2 hours. Also noticed i was loosing pressure in a tire also so stopped by some place to patch it for me I was in no way in the mood to do it myself so figured spend the money and take a break only to find out my rim had a couple of real small cracks in it :crying: Glad this is my last year with this truck. Picking a new one up in the spring.

Got alot of calls throughout the day for one timers most turned away when I told them it was going to be a couple hours before i got there did not call me at all. Zero complaints from customers of mine so all in all day was well for a blizzard.


----------



## darood01

Day went fine for me until my clutch went out at 7 last night. At least everything was over and I hit all my properties twice..


----------



## RRobbe

22 hours of fun yesterday. Glad to have today to recover.


----------



## POWER STROKE

So does any body got any pics of the storm/blizzard from yesterday?I will try to post some soon.


----------



## miderbier

Just a few from yesterday


----------



## miderbier

Few more from 2/2/11


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS

Few from the blizzard. Though I'm glad this is the last year I will be using this truck was a little to much snow for a 1/2 ton but got to make do with what's available.


----------



## dgerke

Great pics guys , i should have taken some myself


----------



## dgerke

OK getting stuck sucks ,getting stuck x2 at same site bites [email protected]#. Going to invest in a V blade next year


----------



## POWER STROKE

Here a few pics from the blizzard 
This guy was clearing out a couple driveways


----------



## POWER STROKE

Some more pics


----------



## POWER STROKE

Some more pics 
(Before)


----------



## POWER STROKE

More pics from blizzard
(After)


----------



## POWER STROKE

Looks like we should have enough snow in the am to make a little money this week after all.we are suppose to get 1"- 2" by morning


----------



## POWER STROKE

so did any body get some pushes in this morning


----------



## bsharp704

Got about 7 hours.


----------



## dgerke

bsharp 704 were abouts in grant? Im over here in Hess Lake


----------



## bsharp704

dgerke;1240568 said:


> bsharp 704 were abouts in grant? Im over here in Hess Lake


Out by Brigadoon Golf Course, start plowing in Grand Rapids and work my way back up here. Had a couple of tower sites to do as well.


----------



## darood01

Was wondering if any of you guys have clauses in your contract that deal with blizzards?

Current contract says that I will clean out end of driveways after the plows go through but only once, but because of all the snow, every time the plow went through people couldn't get in there driveways. I of course kept getting calls asking to clean them out.


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS

I don't have any clauses in my contracts for going back to clear entry ways after blizzards. Just kept going back and clearing them till all was said and done. I figured for a majority of my residential accounts if we get a 2 inch snowfall calling myself to go out and clear their drive a lot of the occasions by the time the city plows cleared their roads the following day and going back the evening after to check for snow I luck out and find a majority of the time there is no snow on their entry way to justify clearing it. There may be some but usually a lot of slush that is more on the road than the actual drive. So being able to luck out and not have to spend the time clearing every entry way balances out for myself when in the rare occasion I have to go back out 2 or 3 times following a storm much like after the blizzard.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Any one hear how many inches were suppose to get from this storm. My dad just got in and said it is very slippery out and accidents all offer the place.


----------



## Brucester1

POWER STROKE;1247727 said:


> Any one hear how many inches were suppose to get from this storm. My dad just got in and said it is very slippery out and accidents all offer the place.


how much snow you got now?


----------



## darood01

Downtown we have about 4 inches so far.


----------



## POWER STROKE

We have pretty much the same here in SW Grand Rapids 4"-5" already


----------



## POWER STROKE

When is every one thinking there heading out to start clearing their properties? I'm think I'm gonna head out at Midnight to get things over with and there shouldn't be that many people out on the roads.


----------



## dgerke

Have about 7 inch wet and heavy


----------



## JDiepstra

Man that was some heavy snow.


----------



## darood01

I know this is off topic but was wondering if any of you guys use standers such as toro grandstand or exmark vantage. If you do what are your thoughts, looking into buying one.


----------



## JDiepstra

try lawn site . com


----------



## POWER STROKE

We got about 1"1/2 here in G.R. looks like were gonna get the 2" like they say. Looks like I be heading out around 12-1am.good luck and stay safe out there guys.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Its all over boys, put the plows away for the summer!!!!


----------



## wseal

nothing in Jackson this morning


----------



## Woodenshoe

Everything is white on the SE side of Grand Rapids...


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

White here on the S.W of GR. What a blessing to be able to get rid of what little salt we had. The old saying still stands for the west side of the state, " if you dont like the weather, wait 5 mins it might change."


----------



## JDiepstra

EliteSnow&Ice;1259830 said:


> Its all over boys, put the plows away for the summer!!!!


Almost got caught with your pants down eh?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

I had almost packed up the salting equipment on sunday, sure glad I was feeling lazy that day.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn 

grand rapids, hudsonville & holland north side here


----------



## HULK2184

Anyone looking to sell a back blade? Let me know. Thank You
Chase

[email protected]


----------



## pooleo8

Im in muskegon. Plow my own drive and a few of the folks around the area. Usually take a trip up to hart to do the mother inlaws place and some property my dad has. I plow with my ranger. Its a great little truck and plows surprisenly well.


----------



## goinggreen

Ok guys so this year was really hard to get work so i have decided the i am just getting out of it for now. I would like to sell as a package before selling seprate parts off.
For sale I have 
48in.bunton hydro walkbehind with two wheel sulky, Repainted this past winter new blades but need to be sharpened. Great cond starts on first pull. 
2011 7x16 Haul-It landscape trailer Brand New in june i hate to see this go but i has to. 12inch sides trimmer and blower racks they may go with the trailer or i may just keep them for the future. 
2011 redmax stick edger
2011 redmax stright shaft trimmer 
2010 redmax 7001 backpack blower 
I also have a 1998 dodge ram 2500 2wd reg cab slt, 208,000 miles. truck may need a little work engine is running a little rough. 
Like i said above I want to sell as a package deal first 
Trailer and lawn equipment $10,000
Truck Trailer and Lawn equipment $12,000
Please pm me for pics


----------



## POWER STROKE

So is everyone getting equipment ready for this season yet?


----------



## bsharp704

We are ready to go.This is the earliest i have every been ready, its a good feeling.


----------



## POWER STROKE

*Ice Malt*

I was wondering if anybody knew a place to purchase ice melt at a good price in West Michigan. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## ProCutLawnCare

build it........


----------



## JDiepstra

Anybody in the Grand Rapids area looking to "make friends" and commit to helping each other out in case of emergency or truck breaking / plow busting or whatever? I have a relationship with a large company that is willing to help me out but I know they are not super excited about it as they are already about maxed out. Would be cool to meet some new people and get breakfast and stuff............


----------



## Bugs

*bagged salt*

I paid $5 a bag last year at Chulski's out in Marne. I picked it up for that price. They do deliver too.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Bugs;1326112 said:


> I paid $5 a bag last year at Chulski's out in Marne. I picked it up for that price. They do deliver too.


Thanks man, 
I"ll have to look into them.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Mattawan/ Kalamazoo area. 2699294485 send me a text or give me a holler always looking to make some friends!


----------



## 350yddr

Looking to rent a skid steer for the snow plowing season if anyone has one? Route is all set, will be garage kept, and will not have to be trailered. At least 75hp, 2-speed, with heated cab.
Thanks.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Hoping for a pre thanksgiving snow!


----------



## Landgreen

H&HPropertyMait;1336916 said:


> Hoping for a pre thanksgiving snow!


Yeah. Thatd be great. Nothing beats plowing leaf piles and tearing up unfrozen sod.

Are you crazy or just get some new equipment that you want to run?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

I don't know about you but I usually pull my blade up before I reach sod... But yeah just got sone new toys.


----------



## Landgreen

Aha. Thats understandable. Love getting new equipment.

Ya got to agree though. Early snow does suck. How about first week of December. Just right.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Haha yeah, oh man gravel drives are the worst early. Yeah I just mainly want to break in the new goodies.


----------



## miderbier

I try to have my customers drive on the stone driveways a few times to drive the frost into the ground and set them up them before I plow.

my.02 

I am also itching to get out and try my Ebling 14 :redbounce

Kyle


----------



## Landgreen

miderbier;1337872 said:


> I try to have my customers drive on the stone driveways a few times to drive the frost into the ground and set them up them before I plow.
> 
> my.02
> 
> I am also itching to get out and try my Ebling 14 :redbounce
> 
> Kyle


I bet. I worship my ebling. Dont know why I didnt buy one sooner!

Should be effective on gravel. Just float it high enough to leave some snow behind for the base.


----------



## miderbier

Had everything hooked up making sure it all worked...Almost ready!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

miderbier;1340761 said:


> Had everything hooked up making sure it all worked...Almost ready!


Looks good! 
CUMMINS POWAAA!


----------



## dgerke

Nice looking rig, getter done!ussmileyflag


----------



## M & D LAWN

Is anyone in the Grand Rapids area involved in the Green Care for Troops program? I'm from the Detroit area and a lady whose husband is deployed in Afghanistan is looking for help. For some reason they gave her my companies info. I told her I would see if I could find someone for her. If anyone is interested in helping her, PM me for contact information. Thank You.


----------



## 350yddr

Can anyone recommend a good insurance provider for snowplowing in Grand Rapids?


----------



## Bugs

Contact Pete Vredeveld at Olivier-VanDyk Agency..........454-0800.........Tell him Bugs from Kbelts Site Services sent you.


----------



## gbtl

farm burea jack griffin


----------



## 350yddr

Went with Ivy & Brown, awesome. Next best thing that happened today is the skid steer roof clears the garage door height, nice and warm this winter. Don't know yet if the Blizzard 8611 will stay inside or out--Mama's got to have her car in the garage.


----------



## doo-man

Got 2 of the four plow trucks ready to roll, need to button up some wires for lighting,salter, and possibly set up the 5th truck for liquid de-icer. Got the pellet stove installed in the shop today so no ice cold mornings !!!

Just waiting on salt delivery oh and SNOW !!!!!!

Will post pics when Everything gets hooked up !!


----------



## doo-man

POWER STROKE;1325953 said:


> I was wondering if anybody knew a place to purchase ice melt at a good price in West Michigan. Thanks in advance for any help


Check with Tri-Turf

They are my source and cheap delivery!!!

They off alot of different bagged products.

I will PM you my salesmans #

Mike


----------



## POWER STROKE

So any one think were gonna get any of that white gold the eastside of the state is getting?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Didnt get much in mattawan, no resi's needed attention. did all my commercials though in portage/ kzoo. 3-4 inches there.


----------



## doo-man

I was out a 2:30am plowing in Kalamazoo area !! 

Was really slushy and started to form the hard crunchy ice.

Now its sunny and 40 out !!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

doo-man;1362799 said:


> I was out a 2:30am plowing in Kalamazoo area !!
> 
> Was really slushy and started to form the hard crunchy ice.
> 
> Now its sunny and 40 out !!


Yeah it did, it changed to hard stuff quick. 
Oh well possibly more this weekend?


----------



## greencutllc

Plowed for 14 hours on wednesday battle creek area got at least 8 inches


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

greencutllc;1364081 said:


> Plowed for 14 hours on wednesday battle creek area got at least 8 inches


Atta boy gettin your money's worth haha


----------



## greencutllc

Yep every time


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

greencutllc;1364091 said:


> Yep every time


I hear a chance of a few inches tonight


----------



## greencutllc

good more money H&H where u located


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

greencutllc;1364095 said:


> good more money H&H where u located


Mattawan, just west of Kzoo. You from bc?


----------



## greencutllc

Marshall but also plow in battle creek


----------



## RefinedPS

Check out The Campell Group. I got insurance through them for a great rate. Definately alot better than what state farm could do for me.


----------



## rhyan6

how far west of k-zoo? i am in st joseph, 45 min west of you. 

elitefertilizing.com


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

rhyan6;1365388 said:


> how far west of k-zoo? i am in st joseph, 45 min west of you.
> 
> elitefertilizing.com


About 12 miles. I'm exit 66


----------



## rhyan6

ok im exit 27 off 94


----------



## rhyan6

nice to know guys around the area.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

rhyan6;1365401 said:


> nice to know guys around the area.


It really is, never know when someone will need help in a pinch.


----------



## rhyan6

exactly, i lend a hand to thos that do in return. you get any of that snow the other day?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

rhyan6;1365405 said:


> exactly, i lend a hand to thos that do in return. you get any of that snow the other day?


Same here! And in portage/kzoo there was 2-3 so I did my commercials, no residentials needed it around mattawan though.
How about yourself?


----------



## rhyan6

Went right over us, got nothing


----------



## darood01

Anybody in the Grand Rapids area know of a good place to get a poly cutting edge?
Thanks


----------



## Woodenshoe

darood01;1372740 said:


> Anybody in the Grand Rapids area know of a good place to get a poly cutting edge?
> Thanks


B&B Truck has them 616-878-1120, I'm sure some of the other plow service/installers have it as well...


----------



## Leisure Time LC

Hey Guys,

Do any of you use liquid De-icer out there? I use it quite a bit over here on the east side of the state. I have to pack up shop and move over there in the spring. The wife wants to move back home and be close to her family.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Leisure Time LC;1375972 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do any of you use liquid De-icer out there? I use it quite a bit over here on the east side of the state. I have to pack up shop and move over there in the spring. The wife wants to move back home and be close to her family.


I've read a lot about them an like what I hear but have not used any yet.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

H&HPropertyMait;1376139 said:


> I've read a lot about them an like what I hear but have not used any yet.


It works great and want to continue to use it out there. It is half the cost of rock salt and the colder it is, thre better it works.


----------



## RefinedPS

Leisure Time LC;1376288 said:


> It works great and want to continue to use it out there. It is half the cost of rock salt and the colder it is, thre better it works.


What do you use?


----------



## POWER STROKE

Don't look like we're gonna get much snow this week calling for 40's most of the week.


----------



## RefinedPS

POWER STROKE;1376579 said:


> Don't look like we're gonna get much snow this week calling for 40's most of the week.


That's what I wanted to hear. I'm headed to Florida for Christmas!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

POWER STROKE;1376579 said:


> Don't look like we're gonna get much snow this week calling for 40's most of the week.


Mannn January and February were gonna get smoked! Haha


----------



## Leisure Time LC

RefinedPS;1376311 said:


> What do you use?


I use liquid Calcium Chloride


----------



## RefinedPS

Leisure Time LC;1376770 said:


> I use liquid Calcium Chloride


How big of a tank do you need to apply that? How far does a gallon go? I have a 250 gallon truck tank, and was thinking of building my own sprayer for doing liquid calcium.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

POWER STROKE;1376579 said:


> Don't look like we're gonna get much snow this week calling for 40's most of the week.


Terri DeWh*re from tv8 said that were going to have a brown Christmas. Nothing major in the next few weeks.


----------



## Woodenshoe

EliteSnow&Ice;1378150 said:


> Terri De***** from tv8 said that were going to have a brown Christmas. Nothing major in the next few weeks.


Can't believe those words came out of her mouth 

She will have to spin some kind of storm alert in somehow... Maybe a nice day alert or a not so winter weather advisory :laughing:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

EliteSnow&Ice;1378150 said:


> Terri DeWh*re from tv8 said that were going to have a brown Christmas. Nothing major in the next few weeks.


Hahaha! i like the nickname. and yeah... oh well im glad most my stuff is seasonal. 
Kinda sucks though, i wanna go play with all the new toys! :crying:


----------



## RefinedPS

Here's my new website.  www.refinedpropertyservices.com Any comments would be appreciated. Thumbs Up


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Hey what do you guys think about posting up a picture of what you're driving, so we know who each other are.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1378666 said:


> Here's my new website.  www.refinedpropertyservices.com Any comments would be appreciated. Thumbs Up


I think it looks nice, pretty easy to navigate


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1380464 said:


> I think it looks nice, pretty easy to navigate


Thanks. I think thats a good idea about posting pics. I will when I get home. Kind of hard to post from my phone.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1380478 said:


> Thanks. I think thats a good idea about posting pics. I will when I get home. Kind of hard to post from my phone.


Good deal, and if you have a smartphone use the photobucket app it makes it easy.


----------



## RefinedPS

I have the iPhone. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Here are our 2. 01 cummins, new boss up front 14' b&b out back. Cummins has company name on it. 02 super duty 8' western pro plow, 1.5 yd poly electric salt dogg.




























Hope to see some from you guys!


----------



## RefinedPS

Here is a video of my truck. It's all I have on my phone right now.

http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb342/refinedps/b93b301a.mp4


----------



## Leisure Time LC

RefinedPS;1377540 said:


> How big of a tank do you need to apply that? How far does a gallon go? I have a 250 gallon truck tank, and was thinking of building my own sprayer for doing liquid calcium.


I have 275 gallon tanks in my trucks and I two electric motors that pump out 9 gallons per minute.

1 tank is approx 2 tons of rock salt


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1380568 said:


> Here is a video of my truck. It's all I have on my phone right now.
> 
> http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb342/refinedps/b93b301a.mp4


Looks good!!!


----------



## RefinedPS

Leisure Time LC;1380919 said:


> I have 275 gallon tanks in my trucks and I two electric motors that pump out 9 gallons per minute.
> 
> 1 tank is approx 2 tons of rock salt


That's exactly what I was thinking of building. How do you have the two electric motors hooked up?


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1381273 said:


> Looks good!!!


Thanks. Can't wait to get some videos plowing!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1381764 said:


> Thanks. Can't wait to get some videos plowing!


Same here! Can't wait for the first big storm


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1381770 said:


> Same here! Can't wait for the first big storm


I think it's gonna be January before that happens.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1382167 said:


> I think it's gonna be January before that happens.


I think you're right. Oh well what can we do.


----------



## RefinedPS

Get ready, cause when it does hit it's gonna be nasty!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1382232 said:


> Get ready, cause when it does hit it's gonna be nasty!


Man I sure hope so. I've had plenty of time to work and do pm on everything I'm ready to rock and roll


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1382379 said:


> Man I sure hope so. I've had plenty of time to work and do pm on everything I'm ready to rock and roll


So am I! I only have one truck and there's only so much to do to one truck.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

RefinedPS;1381763 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of building. How do you have the two electric motors hooked up?


I have them hooked up to a toggle switch in the cab


----------



## RefinedPS

Leisure Time LC;1382723 said:


> I have them hooked up to a toggle switch in the cab


Right, do you have them both coming off the same feed from the tank or do you split before the pumps?


----------



## JamesMoorhead

We got a little taste of snow today in Muskegon Mi- just wish it was 5x's this.. Happy Plowing!!


----------



## RefinedPS

JamesMoorhead;1382940 said:


> We got a little taste of snow today in Muskegon Mi- just wish it was 5x's this.. Happy Plowing!!


Nice. How much did you get?


----------



## RRobbe

We got just enough to throw doun some salt. But I will take what I can get at this point.


----------



## RefinedPS

I hear that. Hopefully after Christmas we get some snow to plow. Salt is great and all but where's all the snow?!


----------



## JamesMoorhead

RefinedPS;1382945 said:


> Nice. How much did you get?


It was really nothing- just a dusting. Most of it was melted by late afternoon. I just hope the weather guys are wrong..


----------



## RefinedPS

Im in Florida enjoying the sunny and 70* weather.


----------



## RefinedPS

Finally found some pics of my truck.


----------



## miderbier

Took a couple after I got everything cleaned up the other day...not very good pics though...


----------



## RefinedPS

Very nice trucks! I want an ebling!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1385940 said:


> Finally found some pics of my truck.


Looks like a money maker, nice truck


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

miderbier;1385948 said:


> Took a couple after I got everything cleaned up the other day...not very good pics though...


You sur, have amazing taste in trucks! 
Cummins


----------



## Calvinslawns

Hello all,

I am looking for someone to do a ride along with. I would like to do this so I can learn how to properly operate a plow and efficiently plow lots and driveways. I don't know if anyone would be willing to do this for me, if we ever get some snow. I live in Grand Rapids. 

If anyone is interested in have a partner/free labor for a night please let me know. 

Thanks,
Calvin


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Calvinslawns;1387831 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for someone to do a ride along with. I would like to do this so I can learn how to properly operate a plow and efficiently plow lots and driveways. I don't know if anyone would be willing to do this for me, if we ever get some snow. I live in Grand Rapids.
> 
> If anyone is interested in have a partner/free labor for a night please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Calvin


I'd be willing to give you a ride but I'm in Mattawan, I'm sure one of these guys from gr would be happy to let ya shovel for a night


----------



## RefinedPS

Calvinslawns;1387831 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for someone to do a ride along with. I would like to do this so I can learn how to properly operate a plow and efficiently plow lots and driveways. I don't know if anyone would be willing to do this for me, if we ever get some snow. I live in Grand Rapids.
> 
> If anyone is interested in have a partner/free labor for a night please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Calvin


I don't have very much shoveling, but you're welcome to ride along with me one night. Where around GR do you live?


----------



## Calvinslawns

H&H, thanks for the offer. Your a little far, it would be a fun drive in a snowstorm. 

Refined, I live out in Ada/grand rapids township


----------



## RefinedPS

Calvinslawns;1388070 said:


> H&H, thanks for the offer. Your a little far, it would be a fun drive in a snowstorm.
> 
> Refined, I live out in Ada/grand rapids township


Do you have transportation out toward 131 and 84th?


----------



## Calvinslawns

Yes. I am out that way all the time due to a few friends living in the dutton area.


----------



## RefinedPS

Great! Whenever you want to tag along let me know. I live right around there so I would be heading out when there's about 1.5" on the ground.


----------



## Calvinslawns

Ok just pm your number and I will give you a call when the snow starts falling and we can meet up.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

Just to let everybody know- we can help out drivers if for some reason they can't get certain jobs done in the West Michigan Area. So if you have a job, or need help, let us know. 

Hopefully we get some snow soon 

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## RefinedPS

JamesMoorhead;1388823 said:


> Just to let everybody know- we can help out drivers if for some reason they can't get certain jobs done in the West Michigan Area. So if you have a job, or need help, let us know.
> 
> Hopefully we get some snow soon
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone!


How many guys do you have doing this in the area? It seems pretty convient, but does the consumer know about it, and how do you compete with seasonal contracts?


----------



## JamesMoorhead

RefinedPS;1389166 said:


> How many guys do you have doing this in the area? It seems pretty convient, but does the consumer know about it, and how do you compete with seasonal contracts?


Hey RefinedPS,

Thanks for posting your question. We currently have quite a few drivers and fleets that have signed up in all of our service areas- which include Grand Rapids, Muskegon, Holland, Lansing, and all surrounding areas. We have started to advertise lightly, but will increase come the first of the year, just waiting for the snow

To answer your last question, we currently only offer a single snow plow service, so we don't offer any seasonal contracts. We are planning on offering this to our customers, but right now, we are more geared to the customers that may be looking for an alternative. If a customer already has a contract in place, but for some reason the driver can't make it out, they can always use us for a single snow plow. Also, some people like to do their own driveway, but if they don't have the time to do it, or just don't want the hassle, they can simply book a snow plow online.

We are not looking to take anybody's customers- we just want to offer the customers an easy way to book a snow plow service online- and pay for it so they don't have to stay up at night, or even be home when the plow shows up.

I hope this has helped answer your question- but if it didn't let us know. Happy Plowing!


----------



## RefinedPS

JamesMoorhead;1389216 said:


> Hey RefinedPS,
> 
> Thanks for posting your question. We currently have quite a few drivers and fleets that have signed up in all of our service areas- which include Grand Rapids, Muskegon, Holland, Lansing, and all surrounding areas. We have started to advertise lightly, but will increase come the first of the year, just waiting for the snow
> 
> To answer your last question, we currently only offer a single snow plow service, so we don't offer any seasonal contracts. We are planning on offering this to our customers, but right now, we are more geared to the customers that may be looking for an alternative. If a customer already has a contract in place, but for some reason the driver can't make it out, they can always use us for a single snow plow. Also, some people like to do their own driveway, but if they don't have the time to do it, or just don't want the hassle, they can simply book a snow plow online.
> 
> We are not looking to take anybody's customers- we just want to offer the customers an easy way to book a snow plow service online- and pay for it so they don't have to stay up at night, or even be home when the plow shows up.
> 
> I hope this has helped answer your question- but if it didn't let us know. Happy Plowing!


Very helpful! I have a feeling this will be the way of the future. It's very convenient!


----------



## POWER STROKE

looks like we might get a little plowable event tonite, lets cross are fingers!! Thumbs Up


----------



## RRobbe

Fingers crossed good luck everyone and merry christmas


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Nothing to plow, but some to salt. Better to make something than nothing. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## Woodenshoe

Nice and easy salt run! Good thing I left one of the salters loaded in the shop, needed a quick start to get salt down before it all melted!! Now I'm sitting at home in a comfy chair with a hot cup of coffee waiting for the kids to come down!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

You guys missed out on the snow too? We got just 3/4"-1" here as well.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

We got NOTHING in mattawan


----------



## RefinedPS

Nothing in Byron Center either. Have a Merry Christmas everyone. Lets hope for more after the holidays.  I'm of to bed. Santa's on his way... Thumbs Up lol


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1391614 said:


> Nothing in Byron Center either. Have a Merry Christmas everyone. Lets hope for more after the holidays.  I'm of to bed. Santa's on his way... Thumbs Up lol


Have a good one, take it easy on the cookies Santa  haha


----------



## RefinedPS

Looks like Santa might bring us some snow tonight.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1391862 said:


> Looks like Santa might bring us some snow tonight.


My god we can only hope!


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1391863 said:


> My god we can only hope!


Well I'm slowly losing faith in NOAA. They're calling for snow again tonight, but I guess we will see.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1392462 said:


> Well I'm slowly losing faith in NOAA. They're calling for snow again tonight, but I guess we will see.


I am too, I guess every weather report is junk. Wish we could just do it without a forecast, boy would that be interesting


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1392480 said:


> I am too, I guess every weather report is junk. Wish we could just do it without a forecast, boy would that be interesting


Yeah, that definately would be interesting. Although, I'm not sure looking out the window would be much different. Lol


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

RefinedPS;1392484 said:


> Yeah, that definately would be interesting. Although, I'm not sure looking out the window would be much different. Lol


It'd make for even more sleepless nights


----------



## RefinedPS

H&HPropertyMait;1392500 said:


> It'd make for even more sleepless nights


I suppose you're right. We can always use as much sleep as possible during a storm.


----------



## POWER STROKE

Well it looks like the new year is bringing snow with it 11.2 Inches of Snow on the way

Warning: From the National Weather Service ... WINTER STORM WARNING in effect until Monday, Jan 2, 7:00 AM payup


----------



## clc2007

Im in montcalm county. Not sure what we will get, it will probably miss us with my luck this winter


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

POWER STROKE;1398775 said:


> Well it looks like the new year is bringing snow with it 11.2 Inches of Snow on the way
> 
> Warning: From the National Weather Service ... WINTER STORM WARNING in effect until Monday, Jan 2, 7:00 AM payup


That include van buren and kzoo?? The 11.2 I mean


----------



## RRobbe

I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## RefinedPS

RRobbe;1398831 said:


> I will believe it when I see it.


Me too. :realmad:


----------



## viper881

not sticking but starting to snow!


----------



## RRobbe

The new year is looking up already.


----------



## Calvinslawns

Out in Ada on the east side of grand rapids. We only have a dusting I can still see the tops of the grass.


----------



## RefinedPS

Just a dusting in Byron Center, quit snowing about half an hour ago. :realmad: Hope it starts again soon. payup


----------



## gbtl

ne gr has 1-3 depending on wind drifts


----------



## Calvinslawns

Just about 1.5-2 inches in Ada. Only about an 1 inch in the alpine area.


----------



## POWER STROKE

almost 2" in SE Grand Rapids,
Looks like I'm gonna have to go out.


----------



## POWER STROKE

So when is every one planing to go out to plow or to do salt runs??


----------



## miderbier

2-3 here in Muskegon but snowing hard now...saying snow all day!


----------



## RefinedPS

miderbier;1400360 said:


> 2-3 here in Muskegon but snowing hard now...saying snow all day!


Lucky you.. Nothing coming down in Byron Center. At least we got enough for a push. payup


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Well, could it be true. 100% chance of something for Thursday and Friday. the forecast is 5" to 12" for West Michigan.


----------



## JamesMoorhead

EliteSnow&Ice;1410789 said:


> Well, could it be true. 100% chance of something for Thursday and Friday. the forecast is 5" to 12" for West Michigan.


I heard that. I hope that it sticks this time and keeps snowing!


----------



## POWER STROKE

well boys the white stuff is here and is starting to stick to the ground here by my house.


----------



## clc2007

Got about a half inch in wesern montcalm county


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

About the same in GR. 1/2" of wet sloppie mess


----------



## sidthss

Its gonna be crappy snow to plow, but ill take anything at this point!


----------



## clc2007

It has stalled out here! .5 and thats it so far


----------



## miderbier

Just measured a touch over 5 inches at my house...supposed to snow all day!


----------



## RefinedPS

sidthss;1412976 said:


> Its gonna be crappy snow to plow, but ill take anything at this point!


Gotta love pushing concrete!! I'm with ya though, glad it finally snowed enough for a good push.


----------



## RRobbe

Hey guys I saw someone out on Apple pushing today in a NNBS Chevy and it was all set up with hideaways. Anyone know who that is or where he got the install done?


----------



## miderbier

Areas around Grand Haven got Hammered on Sat night


----------



## RefinedPS

Well guys.. I just joine the 200,000 mile club.


----------



## POWER STROKE

So who thinks we're gonna get 2" inches?
It is snowing pretty hard out there right now and , if it keeps up might have to go out around noon or so.


----------



## sidthss

We have blue sky in jenison, we will see how much of the snow melts with the sun now!


----------



## RefinedPS

I just finished with my route in GR. Going back out this evening to clean up.


----------



## POWER STROKE

It's coming down pretty good over here on the SE side of Grand Rapids.
When's every body think their gonna head out, I think I'm gonna head out @ 11:00 Looks like it should be almost be done.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Almost 11am and its still coming down strong. Its going to be awhile yet before it stops, 2 o'clockish it should start to let up. To early to go out, I hate fighting traffic in lots.


----------



## tyler.premier

RRobbe;1414483 said:


> Hey guys I saw someone out on Apple pushing today in a NNBS Chevy and it was all set up with hideaways. Anyone know who that is or where he got the install done?


What blade set up did the truck have??


----------



## darood01

Wondering what website you guys use for snowfall totals.


----------



## gbtl

I use www.getoutamytruckandmeasure.com, no jk, well sorta. but accuweather, weatherbug and weather.com. in that order.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/grr/climate/f6/


----------



## POWER STROKE

How's it look where you are at, about how many inches? We have about almost 2" in SE Grand Rapids.

When's everyone think their gonna head out to start clearing residential?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

gbtl;1444813 said:


> I use www.getoutamytruckandmeasure.com, no jk, well sorta. but accuweather, weatherbug and weather.com. in that order.


Same here,just throw in 9&10 our local CBS affiliate and believe it or not CNN .


----------



## gbtl

where is the best place to get liquid in the north grand rapids/rockford area?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

How much do you need and what price are you paying?


----------



## blmc5150

I was really enjoying the weather. Now we have 6" allegedly on the way?? C'mon man!


----------



## miderbier

Like the boy who cried wolf...I will believe it when it's on the ground! 

I have been enjoying the weather as well...I am in the motorcycle business and it has definately helped the industry in what is usually the slower months of the year!


----------



## miderbier

4 inches on the ground, still coming down pretty good


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

miderbier;1456436 said:


> 4 inches on the ground, still coming down pretty good


Hell ya, nice picture. Takin a quick then headin back out.


----------



## blmc5150

Well that sucked.


----------



## Woodenshoe

Wasn't to bad, a little cement like, but they cleaned up nice!


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Money in da BANK


----------



## bskiball

Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me. thanks for your help


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

So much for the 1'-2" of snow they called for.


----------



## blmc5150

EliteSnow&Ice;1463270 said:


> So much for the 1'-2" of snow they called for.


Glad I woke up every hour after 1am to check. Shouldve known better....sleep when they call for snow, check when they're not. Haha.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

blmc5150;1463289 said:


> Glad I woke up every hour after 1am to check. Shouldve known better....sleep when they call for snow, check when they're not. Haha.


Same here lol Ohhhh man. Gotta love it


----------



## miderbier

Woke up at 2 to check...Couldn't fall back asleep. So I came in and started my real job early!


----------



## RefinedPS

Any thoughts on how this season is going to be?


----------



## WMHLC

Stolen equipment look out.

2011 Quaility Steel 16x8 dump trailer stolen last night 9-16-2012 between the hrs of 7pm and 5am. All black trailer with 2 rows of wood 2x6 sides with a roll up mesh trap.

$200 reward 

Take in Grand Rapids Mi

call 616-706-6792


----------



## RefinedPS

Any photos of the trailer?


----------



## Herm Witte

We had a trailer stolen as well. A Carmate Utility trailer. Stolen about ten days ago.


----------



## 1st image

*1st image snowplowing - gun lake,wayland,shelbyville,plainwell*

i like this thread.
im debating on going the sub route this year, anybody have work??

also, i have alot of customers in the grand rapids,walker,kentwood,caledonia areas that i cannot service.

i operate a ford superduty with a boss v-plow, looking to team up with a good group of guys in the s.w michigan area.

gun lake
wayland
hopkins
martin
plainwell
otsego
shelbyville
middleville

great thread, think snow ********


----------



## osborneconst

I'm looking for two subs, or one sub with two trucks to help me with a large apartment complex in Kalamazoo this year. Should be about 3 hours per truck per event. You will need something besides a straight blade for this property. PM me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I am looking at doing sub work this year. I have four trucks with plows and on v box salters

1- 2008 2500 HD with Boss V 8'2
1- 2001 2500 HD with Boss 7'6
1- 1995 3500 Dump with Western
1- 1992 2500 with 8' Western

Scott
269-598-5822


----------



## WMHLC

What area do you cover scott?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

I live in Mattawan and would like to stay as close to that as I can. I currently do not have any accounts on this side of the state. We moved to Mattawan in April from the Detroit area. What area are you looking to cover?


----------



## WMHLC

Leisure Time LC;1500249 said:


> I live in Mattawan and would like to stay as close to that as I can. I currently do not have any accounts on this side of the state. We moved to Mattawan in April from the Detroit area. What area are you looking to cover?


I'm in grand rapids, I have work up here but that's a long drive for you in a storm


----------



## 1st image

WMHLC;1500554 said:


> I'm in grand rapids, I have work up here but that's a long drive for you in a storm


i live in shelbyville, half way between kzoo and g.r.

what do you have and where?

thanks.

chad


----------



## Leisure Time LC

WMHLC;1500554 said:


> I'm in grand rapids, I have work up here but that's a long drive for you in a storm


Yes that is a little far. Keep me in mind if you get anything closer to me

Thanks


----------



## Bugs

*CB communication*

We don't communicate much on the West Michigan Thread.............Lets get something going.. Anyone use CB's in the Hudsonville, Jenison, Grandville, Zeeland area for communicating between plow drivers? If so, what type of distance are you getting in the middle of the night? Anyone have a favorite channel that is used?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Old school way to chat. I prefer the radio to keep me entertained during the night. Some crazy stuff in 106.8 coast. To coast.


----------



## RRobbe

I love coast to coast. So many crazy people out there


----------



## RRobbe

I love coast to coast. So many crazy people out there


----------



## Plowtoy

RRobbe;1531948 said:


> I love coast to coast. So many crazy people out there


I love Coast to Coast.... I never knew how many people are really nuts


----------



## ggb6259

In Saint Joseph. Any one get in a jam I can probably help out. Still trying to decide if I want to do this as a side job or just bounce around my local neighborhood..

Insurance cost is an A$$kicker for small time snow only effort..

gb


----------



## STAC99

Evening west side. Anyone have a wiring diagram for an Ebling hydraulic wing plow. I need to know how they power the three switches. Any help would be great.


----------



## camp61

Anybody else thinkin' they might have to go out tonight. 1/2" here so far but snowin' pretty hard. I did get to visit a couple of accounts yesterday.


----------



## RRobbe

Thinking i will be salting in the morning.


----------



## premierlawncare

If anyone in the holland/hudsonville area needs help and wants to sub out work please PM me. Have a 8'-2" boss v-blade.
Thnx


----------



## miderbier

Sure does feel good to get that rust of the cutting edges!


----------



## Plowtoy

premierlawncare;1534190 said:


> If anyone in the holland/hudsonville area needs help and wants to sub out work please PM me. Have a 8'-2" boss v-blade.
> Thnx


Are you looking for consistent work, or are you willing to work on an as needed basis? Sorry I couldn't send you a PM, but I believe you have to have 10 posts min, and have to be a member 10 days?


----------



## Leisure Time LC

If Anyone needs a expierienced plow driver let me know. I have a CDL A and Medical card, clean driving record and 12 years expierience plowing and salting.. I also have 2 plow trucks if needed


----------



## RefinedPS

WTF!!! Long night... My salter wiring connections failed and I didn't have any tools or electrical tape... Had to fix it with a small leatherman tool and masking tape. Fun fun fun...


----------



## POWER STROKE

Whens every one planning on heading out? Just look outside and looks like it is tapering off.


----------



## RefinedPS

POWER STROKE;1548503 said:


> Whens every one planning on heading out? Just look outside and looks like it is tapering off.


Already salted. Probably going out around 12-1.


----------



## Calvinslawns

We got about 3 inches over here in ada.


----------



## Plowtoy

We got just a dusting in Holland, I threw some salt last night but there was nothing to plow. We will get hit soon enough. On a side note, did I miss the local news long range winter forecast this year, or didn't they do one? I watch news8 in the evenings and fox 17 in the mornings and don't remember either doing winter forecast this year...


----------



## premierlawncare

Plowtoy;1535194 said:


> Are you looking for consistent work, or are you willing to work on an as needed basis? Sorry I couldn't send you a PM, but I believe you have to have 10 posts min, and have to be a member 10 days?


Either is fine, I have accts. but could use a few more driveways or small lots. Let me know.


----------



## Plowtoy

premierlawncare;1548904 said:


> Either is fine, I have accts. but could use a few more driveways or small lots. Let me know.


Well, if we ever get a plow-able snow, I will be able to see if I have enough time in my route for the stuff I plan on doing. I picked up another 3 houses and a road out near the lake by some of my other clients and dont know how thats going to go. I will keep you in mind. I don't know if you have anything in Zeeland, but I can give you a lead on the old "bilco" building. I bid on it and they apparently thought I was too much. Its my buddys brother in laws building (has merchant automotive and CSI in it right near the corner of 88th and Washington). Stop in at CSI and see if they are still looking. I know it came with a residential in zeeland just across from advance auto parts. GOOD LUCK


----------



## premierlawncare

Plowtoy;1549020 said:


> Well, if we ever get a plow-able snow, I will be able to see if I have enough time in my route for the stuff I plan on doing. I picked up another 3 houses and a road out near the lake by some of my other clients and dont know how thats going to go. I will keep you in mind. I don't know if you have anything in Zeeland, but I can give you a lead on the old "bilco" building. I bid on it and they apparently thought I was too much. Its my buddys brother in laws building (has merchant automotive and CSI in it right near the corner of 88th and Washington). Stop in at CSI and see if they are still looking. I know it came with a residential in zeeland just across from advance auto parts. GOOD LUCK


Okay let me know if you have anything, I'd be more than happy. And I will stop in CSI and see if there still looking!
Thanks


----------



## RRobbe

Finally got something to push today in Muskegon,


----------



## RefinedPS

RRobbe;1551882 said:


> Finally got something to push today in Muskegon,


Lucky you, we only got a dusting here in GR.


----------



## RRobbe

It was all lake effect but i will take it.


----------



## RefinedPS

Yeah, we caught a little of it. After last year I'll take anything.


----------



## camp61

Any body else get some time in today. Ran my regular route, came home, did a buddies elderly parents drive and then my own.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice

Just enough in GR to sling some salt this morning


----------



## Plowtoy

Roads and lots were mainly just wet yesterday morning in Holland. We have snow all around us (I work in Allegan and they still have a couple inches on the ground) but we were just about completely melted as of this morning. Put the plow away for the week, 50 degrees by next Saturday


----------



## RRobbe

Going to wash and put everything away. Maybe then it will snow


----------



## viper881

Talking snow starting saturday night. news 8 said 8-12 inchs but ill believe it when i see it. Hopfully we get hit.....specially holland!


----------



## miderbier

I think you guys in Holland and South are the ones that are going to get it. I am in Muskegon and from what I have seen the wind is going to be more out of the North than West so it will run down the lakeshore.


----------



## Plowtoy

miderbier;1569558 said:


> I think you guys in Holland and South are the ones that are going to get it. I am in Muskegon and from what I have seen the wind is going to be more out of the North than West so it will run down the lakeshore.


Well, Im ready, but if what you say is true, it may even come on shore south of us. Usually with a north wind, it doesnt make landfall until Benton Harbor/South Bend area. I guess we will have to see how much NW component we get with this system


----------



## miderbier

I would love to be wrong. So lets hope for some NW push


----------



## nixray

8-12" of the white gold between now and Wed. for the Kzoo area.......one can only hope


----------



## camp61

nixray;1571362 said:


> 8-12" of the white gold between now and Wed. for the Kzoo area.......one can only hope


they keep dangling that carrot but......haven't seen any plowable snow yet!


----------



## miderbier




----------



## RRobbe

To busy this week to even post


----------



## torchwoodland

*Bulk Salt Sales*

Looking for a place in the Grand Rapids area, preferably the NE side, for non bagged bulk salt sales. Any help would be helpful. Also if you know of anyone looking to sell a dump truck please let me know. Thank You


----------

